# JTextArea vs JTextPane



## Guest (11. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des JTextPane!

Ich habe in meinem Programm eine JTextArea drinnen. Tja, nur mit dieser kann man den Text nicht in mehrern
Schriftarten darstellen, oder die Farbe wechsel. 

Das geht ja nur mit dem JTextPane, aber...

kann ich das auch so einfach benutzen wie die JTextArea? Wenn ich dort etwas hinzufügen will nehme ich immer
die append("String") Methode. Habe gehört beim Pane braucht man dazu irgendeinen Listener??!!!??

Hat jemand von euch einen Code für eine einfache Anwendung des JTextPanes, in dem Text formatiert hinzugefügt wird??

Machts gut
-Patrick


----------



## André Uhres (11. Nov 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=202812#202812


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2006)

dank dir, genau das habe ich gesucht!


----------

